# Problem with USB Wireless 802.11 b/g Adaptor



## bakhu (Dec 21, 2008)

So when I try to connect some devices to this network, device shows error that no conncetion is active, I have noticed that my device cannot obtain DNS server adress....
Please help...
Forgot to meintion that my pc is HP Pavillion Elite m9065.sc
Sorry for my bad english...

Me is from Latvia. :wave::wave::wave:


i ment i'm from latvia


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model and hardware version of the router (if a separate unit).
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP (Home or Pro), SP1-SP2-SP3, Vista (Home, Business, Ultimate), etc.
The Internet Browser in use, IE, Firefox, Opera, etc.




Please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, *including the exact text of any error messages.*




If you're using a wireless connection, have you tried a direct connection with a cable to see if that changes the symptoms? 
For wireless issues, have you disabled all encryption on the router to see if you can connect that way? 
Have you connected directly to the broadband modem to see if this is a router or modem/ISP issue?
If there are other computers on the same network, are they experiencing the same issue, or do they function normally?




On any affected computer, I'd also like to see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (*COMMAND* for W98/WME) to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands on separate lines, following each one with the *Enter* key:

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## nifiction (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi John,

I am having the same problem:

I have an HP s3360.nl 
Intel Pentium Dual CPU e2200 @2.2GHz 2.2 GHz
2GB RAM


Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
- UPC Nederland (Dutch ISP)
Make and exact model of the broadband modem.
- Aris Touchstone Telephony Modem
Make and exact model and hardware version of the router (if a separate unit).
- Linksys Dual-band Wireless-N Gigabit router WRT320N
Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device.
Connection type, wired or wireless.
- Wired works fine (both directly from modem into the PC and via the router)
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
- Currently WEP, but tried both WPA, WPA2 and no encryption

Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP (Home or Pro), SP1-SP2-SP3, Vista (Home, Business, Ultimate), etc.
- Home Premium SP1
The Internet Browser in use, IE, Firefox, Opera, etc.
- FF 3.x or IE 7


Please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, including the exact text of any error messages.
- "View this thread: Wireless association failed beacause Windows did not receive any response from the wireless router or access point"

* If you're using a wireless connection, have you tried a direct connection with a cable to see if that changes the symptoms?
- Yes, works fine then
* For wireless issues, have you disabled all encryption on the router to see if you can connect that way?
- Yes, tried it, did not work
* Have you connected directly to the broadband modem to see if this is a router or modem/ISP issue?
- Yes, cable connection works in both cases
* If there are other computers on the same network, are they experiencing the same issue, or do they function normally?
- There is one more Vista Pro machine running fine and one old-ish XP that also can connect without problems

NB: I have been in the live-chat of linksys for hours and the people I spoke to are complete donks, plus I think it is an issue of the wireless card I am using...

Thanks a mil and apologies for my "bad quoting" ray:

Nils


----------

